

Bootup Demo Days and the Seed Accelerator - vancity
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/bootup-demo-days-and-the-seed-accelerator

======
pg
We haven't agreed with anyone about what to call things like YC. "Seed
accelerator" seems a worse name than "incubator."

